# Probleme nach ssd Einbau



## GamerBoKo (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein kleines Problem und komme selbst nicht mehr weiter. 
Ich habe heute 2 Samsung SSDs in meinem Pc verbaut und Windows 10 neu auf der einen ssd installiert. Nachdem ich hiermit fertig war fiel mir auf das in Windows nur noch 8 GB des verbauten Arbeitsspeichers erkannt wird. Verbaut sind 2x8gb dualchannel. 
Im BIOS waren auch nur die 8 GB. 
Also hab ich mal einen Riegel entfernt und beim PC Start gab es 5 lange pieptöne sonst nichts. Also den Riegel mal auf den anderen Steckplatz, doch auch wieder nur die Pieptöne. So auch mit dem anderen Riegel getestet und auch wieder beide rein, doch es gibt nur noch die 5 pieptöne sonst macht der pc nix mehr. Und er geht dauernd wieder aus und an. 

Hier noch ein paar Daten zu meinem System, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen. 

Windows 10 pro
2x8gb ram 
Mainboard gigabyte z170 Gaming k3
i7- 6700k
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780


----------



## DaveManCB (1. Juni 2018)

CPU Kühler zu fest geschraubt??


----------



## drstoecker (1. Juni 2018)

Mach mal ein cmos reset.


----------



## GamerBoKo (2. Juni 2018)

Habe einen CMOS reset durchgeführt, aber keine Änderung. CPU Kühler sollte ich ausschließen können, da der ja schon seit mehreren Jahren drauf sitzt. 
Habe jetzt mal die Grafikkarte raus und alle Festplatten abgesteckt. Aber immer noch die gleiche Situation. 
Laut den 5 Pieptönen ist es laut Gigabyte Anleitung ein Prozessordefekt. Ich trau dem aber nicht so recht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juni 2018)

GamerBoKo schrieb:


> Habe einen CMOS reset durchgeführt, aber keine Änderung. CPU Kühler sollte ich ausschließen können, da der ja schon seit mehreren Jahren drauf sitzt.
> Habe jetzt mal die Grafikkarte raus und alle Festplatten abgesteckt. Aber immer noch die gleiche Situation.
> Laut den 5 Pieptönen ist es laut Gigabyte Anleitung ein Prozessordefekt. Ich trau dem aber nicht so recht.



Löse doch einfach mal den CPU-Kühler um eine Winzigkeit. Vielleicht bist du beim Einbau und Verkabeln der SSD einfach nur blöd gegen das Mainboard/den Kühler gekommen und das berüchtigte Substrat der Skylake-Prozessoren hat es dir übel genommen.


----------



## GamerBoKo (5. Juni 2018)

Die Idee mit dem CPU Kühler war es leider auch nicht. Ich denke, dass es wahrscheinlich doch am Mainboard liegt. Arbeitsspeicher konnte ich bei nem bekannten testen, der ist ok. Der Prozessor ist da ja normal nicht so empfindlich.


----------



## denrusl (5. Juni 2018)

dann wäre mein Vorschlag bevor du neu bestellst, einmal komplett Auseinander nehmen und neu zusammensetzen(Am besten als Tischversuch aufm Karton.Evtl hast du auch irgendwo nun einfach Kontakt und dein Board startet deswegen nich .  Danach je nach Preis erst MB oder CPU tauschen.


----------



## GamerBoKo (8. Juni 2018)

So, hab jetzt alles durch. Das Mainboard war defekt. Jetzt mit neuem Mainboard und neuem Gehäuse mit mehr Platz neu aufgebaut. Danke schonmal.


----------

